# Knüppelsteig bzw. Touristensteig am Schlern



## kamikater (15. August 2005)

Hallo an alle Südtirol-Kenner!

Über den Touristen- bzw. Knüppelsteig vom Schlern liest man Meinungen, die von "für Cracks unfahrbar" bis "alles gut machbar" gehen. Mich würde jetzt mal eine realistische Einstufung interessieren. Ist der Steig für einen CC'ler mit normalem/guten Fahrkönnen und alpiner Erfahrung machbar oder ist das eher wirklich eine Trage-Orgie?

Danke für Eure Meinungen!


----------



## Superfriend (15. August 2005)

Eine Trageorgie schonmal gar nicht. Wenn, dann muss man dort schieben. Die Holzbrücken in der Schlernschlucht als solche sind überhaupt kein Problem, da kann man einfach drüberrollen. Sehr schwer sind die kurzen Verbindungsstücke dazwischen, da muss der Otto-Normal-Biker sicher mal kurz absteigen.

Auch die Anfahrt von den Schlernhäusern zur Sesselschwaige ist schwer: Verblockter Pfad über die Almwiesen. Ich denke, ein guter Cross-Country-Biker kann dort vielleicht 80 Prozent fahren. Es sind immer wieder einige Stufen drin und enge Serpentinen. Ich hatte dort jedenfalls trotz meiner nur mittelguten Fahrtechnik, eines geraden Lenkers und einer 75-mm-Uralt-Gabel jede Menge Spaß.

Aber: Die einfach grandiose Aussicht auf schönstes Panorama entschädigt für die Schwierigkeiten.

Gruß
cfö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (15. August 2005)

Touristensteig wird doch der Weg genannt, der von Norden vom Westteil der Seiser Alm auf das Schlernplateau führt?! Habe schon mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man den als Aufstieg nutzen kann, würde aber den Weg über die Thierser Alpl Hütte vorziehen. (Bin den Touristensteig aber noch nicht gegangen.)
Die Abfahrt ist ganz nett, aber recht steil. Ein Schnellspanner am Sattel ist da echt praktisch. 80 Prozent sollten für einen "Durchschnittsbiker" mindestens fahrbar sein, solange man den richtigen Weg erwischt.
Die Landschaft da oben ist wirklich grandios.
Ich bin den Knüppelsteig und den Weg vom SChlern runter übrigens mit 1,9 Zoll Reifen (440g) gefahren (und auch ein wenig geschoben) -   geht auch 

Achso, bemüh mal die Sufu, hier  gibt es auch was, wobei zwei Stunden eindeutig übertrieben sind.


----------



## Eddieman (16. August 2005)

Ich würde mich auch als CC-Fahrer mit normalem/gutem Fahrkönnen bezeichnen und ich bin, bis auf 2, 3 Stellen, die ganze Abfahrt vom Schlern gefahren. 
Zum Teil hat es schon recht schwierige bzw. sehr steile und verblockte Passagen, aber ich habe trotzdem grossen Spass beim fahren gehabt.

Meine Kommentare beziehen sich aber ausdrücklich für trockene Verhältnisse. Bei Regen sähe das Ganze warscheinlich ziemlich anders aus.....


----------



## Superfriend (16. August 2005)

Eddieman schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Kommentare beziehen sich aber ausdrücklich für trockene Verhältnisse. Bei Regen sähe das Ganze warscheinlich ziemlich anders aus.....


 
Klar, da hast Du auf den Holzplanken am Knüppelsteig verloren.


----------



## dede (16. August 2005)

Also wenn's trocken ist ist der Weg runter zu großen Teilen fahrbar (auch von einem Durchschnittsbiker, der schon einmal Trails in den Alpen gefahren ist). Der Knüppelsteig selbst besteht halt aus Holzbohlen, die bei Nässe verdammt rutschig werden können.
Den Touristensteig von der Seiseralm hoch zum Schlernplateau kannst du per Bike komplett vergessen. Da ist ungefähr 2-2 1/2 Stunden steiles Schieben angesagt. Folglich ist die Aufstiegsalternative übers Tierser Alpl mit 30-40 Min Schieben/Tragen (+evtl. ein paar Minuten bis zur Tierser Alplhütte) sicherlich vernünftiger....


----------



## Elmar Neßler (16. August 2005)

hi,

genau zu dem thema gabs schon mal einen thread, da sind auch diverse meinungen zu finden (--> suchfunktion).

generell ist es landschaftlich schon klasse am schlern.plateau, keine frage. aber ein zuckerschlecken ist der übergang mit abfahrt über den knüppelsteig sicher nicht, da finde ich zahlreiche trails anderswo in den alpen interessanter.

eine solide fahrtechnik sollte man schon haben, sonst wandert man ziemlich viel, bei nässe ist's fast gänzlich vorbei mit fahren. die holzbohlenpassage ist übrigens mit eine der leichtesten auf dem ganzen weg vom schlern hinab, aber halt recht spektakulär ...

ciao,
elmar


----------



## Kleinblattagent (16. August 2005)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> Touristensteig wird doch der Weg genannt, der von Norden vom Westteil der Seiser Alm auf das Schlernplateau führt?! Habe schon mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man den als Aufstieg nutzen kann, würde aber den Weg über die Thierser Alpl Hütte vorziehen. (Bin den Touristensteig aber noch nicht gegangen.)


Genau, das ist er. Ich bin dort einmal mit dem Bike runter. Aber den Großteil nur schiebend. Es gibt dazu eine Tour im MTB-Führer MTB-Tracks Dolomiten Nord.
Der Weg ist um einiges schlimmer als die Variante über die Sesselschwaige. Im Grunde ist dies nur ein schmaler ausgesetzter Trail der sehr steil nach unten geht. Wenn man von der Seiseralm aus auf die Nordflanke des Schlernplataus schaut, kann man den Weg erkennen. Von dort aus, sieht es gar nicht so steil aus. Wanderverkehr und teilweise meterhohe Stufen machen ein Fahren unmöglich. Ich würde einmal sagen für jemanden mit sehr guter Fahrtechnik vielleicht 50% fahrbar (bergab natürlich). Bergauf dagegen unmöglich!!

Zum Thema Knüppelweg:

Fahrtechnisch würde ich mich einmal im breiten Mittelfeld ansiedeln. Den ersten Abschnitt hinunter zur Sesselschwaige fand ich sehr interessant. Da es dort mein erster Tag einer 5-tägigen Dolomitenrunde und mit 9KG Gepäck auf den Rücken war, war ich dort entsprechend vorsichtig und bin das eine oder andere Mal öfters abgestiegen. Dann von der Sesselschwaige zum Knüppelweg gibt es ein paar, zumindest für mich, unfahrbare Abschnitte. Der Küppelweg selbst und auch die Verbindungsstücke zwischen den einzelnen Holzstegen fand ich weniger schlimm. Wobei die Verbindungstücke auf recht steilen Steinpflastern mit etwas losem Gröll verliefen. Da muß man höllisch aufpassen. Was für mich der Overkill war, kam praktisch nach den Stegen. Steilstes Gelände im groben Schotterbett. Dazu drückt der Rucksack Dich noch nach unten. Den Dreh zwischen Rutschen und Tempo, um nicht an den dickeren Brocken hängenzubleiben hatte ich nicht raus. Ich habe quasi den ganzen Weg bergab bis zum Abzweig des Hammerwandtrails (Nr.7 ??) geschoben. 

              Gruß

                 Michael


----------



## Enrgy (16. August 2005)

Kleinblattagent schrieb:
			
		

> Was für mich der Overkill war, kam praktisch nach den Stegen. Steilstes Gelände im groben Schotterbett. Dazu drückt der Rucksack Dich noch nach unten. Den Dreh zwischen Rutschen und Tempo, um nicht an den dickeren Brocken hängenzubleiben hatte ich nicht raus. Ich habe quasi den ganzen Weg bergab bis zum Abzweig des Hammerwandtrails (Nr.7 ??) geschoben.



Wenn du alleine unterwegs warst, ist das ja auch keine Schande! Lieber einmal zuviel geschoben, als kopfüber in die Brocken knallen und Hände/Knie kaputt und Urlaub im Ar$ch!
Wenn eine ganz reizvolle Stelle dabei ist, kann man immer noch absteigen, Rucksack runter, zu Fuß alles inspizieren und dann noch ein paarmal probieren, bis es klappt.


----------



## Carsten (16. August 2005)

Leute warum macht Ihr Euch das Leben schwer?



*Knüppelsteig*
    Location: Schlern
    Character: Felsabfahrt, Stufen, genagelter Holzweg, sehr steil
    Altitude: 2600 m to 1000 m
    Level:     S2, Passagen mit S3

oder schaut mal in mein Passdatenbank: http://www.schymik.de/passdb/index.php?id=71&show=all&ibc=


also: nehmt die Singletrail-Skala
glaubt mir das der Trail S3 hat
und Du weißt wie schwer der Weg ist   

und sucht mal hier im Forum, das Thema mit dem Knüppelsteig haben wir vor 2 Monaten schon mal durchgekaut


----------



## nathank (16. August 2005)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Leute warum macht Ihr Euch das Leben schwer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genau.

S2 mit S3 passagen und 2 bis 3 kurze S-4 stellen (treppen). für mich (technischer Freerider) anspruchsvoll aber 100% fahrbar  , aber für "Joe-normal-biker" schon viel runterschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backfire (22. August 2005)

Wir haben in den Schlernhäusern übernachtet und sind morgens runter zum Knüppelsteig. Für mich war der Weg bis zum Knüppelsteig oft nicht fahrbar, kurze Hangqueerungen (ca 50m) und am Ende eine 180 Gradwende mit einer ca 50cm hohen Stufe drinn. Für den 2. Tag einer 6 Tagesrunde in den Dolomiten war mir das zu gefährlich, ich wollte sturzfrei unten ankommen und die weiteren Tage geniessen. Erfahrung: Odenwald und Pfälzerwald, Gegend um die Zugspitze (Reintal, Schachenhaus).


----------



## easymtbiker (23. August 2005)

knüppelsteig.... naja, halt mich für einen guten fahrer, aber beim alpen-x mit 8kg.... bis zum knüppelsteig bergab viel geschoben, auf dem steig ca.20% gefahren, danach 45min bergab geschoben, so dass ich abends blasen an den füssen hatte....  ich werds nie wieder "fahren"


----------



## mummin (5. September 2005)

Hi Jungs,

keine Ahnung ob's noch aktuell ist.

bin gestern den knüppelsteig gefahren (die gesamte tour  aus dem bike 6/05)

am ersten tag von wokenstein über  saltria zum tierser alpl haus. super  panorama, verdammt steile  rampen zum schluss. tolle hütte, aber unbedingt  vorher  reservieren (an diesem WE haben manche keinen platz mehr bekommen) zeit gesamt hinauf (mit pausen) 4 std

am 2.tag zum schlern  haus - ca 30 min rad  geschultert, toller trail zum  schlern haus, von dort auf wiese  hinunter zum einstieg  knüppelweg (oder  prügelweg  wie  er  dort genannt wird).  die ersten 3  serpentinen waren nicht zu fahren (da holzplanken genau in der kehre),  dann bis auf  wenige kurze absteiger  zu 90% fahrbar. fahrkönnen selbsteingeschätzt: sehr gut, bin oft in den alpen unterwegs...
nach dem  ersten abhang gehts  in den wald,  aber  auch gut  zu fahren. die  holzplanken sind wahrscheinlich sowieso immer feucht, ist halt eine klamm. waren aber auch gut zu fahren, bloss die  letzte ist  so steil  gewesen, dass wir  uns am drahtseil  angehalten haben. danach nochmal einige 100 HM auf  sehr  steilem schotterweg (40%) hinunter, geht aber auch recht gut (fahrkönnen VS!). nach kurzem  eher  flachem schottertrail  kommt  nochmal  ein alter  pflasterweg (grobe  steine,  auch recht steil)

kann ich jedem empfehlen, der eine  herausforderung sucht  und  guter  fahrtechniker ist,  für alle anderen ist  diese runde sowohl bergauf als  auch  bergab  meiner meinung nach tabu.

by the way: wir hatten in der nacht ein heftiges  gewitter mit hagel, allerdings  war der gesamte weg  (bis  auf  die planken)  erstaunlich trocken..

so long
mummin


----------



## Carsten (12. September 2005)

Bin letzte Woche auch wieder da runter.
Die haben den Weg über den Schlernrücken komplett saniert. Wo wir 2003 noch viel geschoben haben und alles verblockt war, ist jetzt ein Traumtrail.
Knüppelsteig selbt wie immer der Hammer. Auch hier wurde noch an einigen Stellen saniert und entschärft.


----------



## nathank (12. September 2005)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Bin letzte Woche auch wieder da runter.
> Die haben den Weg über den Schlernrücken komplett saniert. Wo wir 2003 noch viel geschoben haben und alles verblockt war, ist jetzt ein Traumtrail.
> Knüppelsteig selbt wie immer der Hammer. Auch hier wurde noch an einigen Stellen saniert und entschärft.


schade! die anfang von diese "verbesserung" hatte ich schon in 2004 gesehen (in 2004 war der weniger verblockt als in 2003)...
schade, dass ein sehr anspruchsvolle aber schön und fahrbare trail jetzt leichter geworden ist... (aber ja, für die massen mountainbiker vielleicht doch gut)


----------



## Fubbes (12. September 2005)

nathank schrieb:
			
		

> schade! die anfang von diese "verbesserung" hatte ich schon in 2004 gesehen (in 2004 war der weniger verblockt als in 2003)...
> schade, dass ein sehr anspruchsvolle aber schön und fahrbare trail jetzt leichter geworden ist... (aber ja, für die massen mountainbiker vielleicht doch gut)


Ich kann mir noicht vorstellen, dass das für die Mountainbiker gemacht wurde. Der Schlern ist Naturpark und es wahrscheinlich nicht das Interesse der Region, noch mehr Biker auf den Schlern zu locken ... oder doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mummin (12. September 2005)

geb ich dir  recht. 

das gebiet ist  lässig (auch bis zur seiseralm bzw. saltria hinauf), da es einige  mtb-routen gibt (und  das  im naturpark...)

so long und "respect nature"


----------



## dede (12. September 2005)

Also der Knüppelsteig selbst wird praktisch jedes Jahr in Stand gesetzt, weil er bei praktisch fast jedem stärkeren Regen teilweise unter-/weggespült und vor dem Almabtrieb des Viehs dann wieder "begehbar" gemacht wird. Das gleiche Spielchen wird dann im Frühjahr wieder für den Auftrieb gespielt (natürlich spielen dabei touristische Interessen ebenso eine Rolle). 
Oben auf dem Schlernrücken kann das Erosionsgründe haben, da die Fahrrinnen bzw. Wandererspuren mittlerweile doch teilweise ein wenig ausgeufert sind und man deswegen evtl. den Weg neu gemahct hat (ist aber reine Spekulation meinerseits !)


----------



## Elmar Neßler (12. September 2005)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Knüppelsteig selbst wird praktisch jedes Jahr in Stand gesetzt, weil er bei praktisch fast jedem stärkeren Regen teilweise unter-/weggespült und vor dem Almabtrieb des Viehs dann wieder "begehbar" gemacht wird. Das gleiche Spielchen wird dann im Frühjahr wieder für den Auftrieb gespielt (natürlich spielen dabei touristische Interessen ebenso eine Rolle).
> Oben auf dem Schlernrücken kann das Erosionsgründe haben, da die Fahrrinnen bzw. Wandererspuren mittlerweile doch teilweise ein wenig ausgeufert sind und man deswegen evtl. den Weg neu gemahct hat (ist aber reine Spekulation meinerseits !)



das fiel mir auch auf vor knapp 2 wochen, als ich zu fuss von der roterdspitze runterkam und dann quasi auf dem schlernrücken war und dann den wanderweg zurück gen tierser alpl bin, den man ja sonst mit dem bike rauf kommt. die haben da einiges ausgebessert auf dem pfad, auch einiges neu markiert im vergleich zum sommer 2004, wo wir mit den bikes dort waren. und ein "nettes" gatter haben sie auch kurz nach der tierser alpl hütte, was irgendwie so komisch geschlossen war, dass man mühsam über einen von anderen wanderer bereits etwas umgeknickten drahtzaun am rande kraxeln musste ...

ciao, elmar


----------



## Ede (13. September 2005)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:
			
		

> web: http://www.faszination-alpen.de
> 
> Neu: Fotos Transalp Vinaders am Brenner - Gardasee 15.07. - 23.07.2005



OFFtopic:

Super Fotos! Besonders die Fotos vom Nuvolau-Gebiet + Hütte sind ein Traum. Kannst Du noch etwas zur Anfahrt zur Nuvolau-Hütte und die Hütte selbst sagen?


----------



## Elmar Neßler (13. September 2005)

Ede schrieb:
			
		

> OFFtopic:
> 
> Super Fotos! Besonders die Fotos vom Nuvolau-Gebiet + Hütte sind ein Traum. Kannst Du noch etwas zur Anfahrt zur Nuvolau-Hütte und die Hütte selbst sagen?



hi,

anfahrt zur nuvolauhütte stimmt nur teilweise, da man vielfach auch schiebt ... ab der bachbrücke ru bianco an der passtrasse vom/zum passo falzarego auf gut 1730 m gehts auf asphalt bis zum rif. cinque torri auf etwas über 2100 m. fahrbar, kein problem (da fahren auch viele mit dem auto rauf ...). ab der hütte wird's dann recht grobschottrig, bis zum rif. averau alles zu fahren ist ziemlich heftig, dürfte kaum einer schaffen. aber schieben ist kein problem sind gut 250 hm, auf denen man zu fuss bzw. beim mühsamen kampf auf dem sattel kaum unterschiedlich schnell sein dürfte. ab rif. averau auf dem sattel geht's noch mal etwa 150 hm steil den bergrücken zum rif. nuvolau hinauf, bergauf ist da an sich nichts zu fahren. die hütte liegt traumhaft, eine solche rundumsicht auf fast alle nennenswerten dolomitengipfel gibt es nicht oft! die hütte gehört dem CAI, übernachtung als DAV-mitglied somit nicht allzu teuer (8,50 oder 10,50 EUR), essen normale preise für hütten. duschen hat's nicht, einen kleinen waschraum draussen an der terasse, drinne hat's für nachts auch eine toilette (ich war schon im halbschlaf auf dem weg nach draussen, als ich das gesehen habe ...). abfahrt ist anspruchsvoll, wir sind nicht alles gefahren, aber man kann schon ein bissl trailen mit entsprechender fahrtechnik. selbst wenn man runter schiebt, ist es einfach eine geniale aussicht am morgen. und dann noch den 441er trail angehängt - das ist schon ein traum! wer spass am kraxeln hat, kann noch auf den averau turnen, wie wir das gemacht haben. auch wenn ich an dem tag gesundheitlich ziemlich down war, wird mir diese passage in bester erinnerung bleiben!

noch fragen?

ciao, elmar


----------



## Ede (13. September 2005)

Danke


----------



## clemson (19. September 2005)

also sind den Knüppelsteig letze Woche am Mittwoch als Abschluß unserer 3 Tages Tour im  Sella Ronda Gebiet gefahren, d.h mit Rucksack um die 7 Kilo

Für uns beide waren  ca. 80 % fahrbar, es war trocken. hatten aber glück da am nächsten tag almabtrieb war und es dann guat zuge****** war....und dann sicher eine lecker geruchstour geworden  wäre.....

Muß für mich sagen das ich es  per bike sogar angenehmer als zu fuß finde.....


----------



## madone (10. August 2017)

Kann da jemand eine aktuelle Wasserstandsmeldung machen ...?
Wie ist der Weg mittlerweile?
Merci schonmal!


----------



## Speedskater (10. August 2017)

Servus, letztes Jahr war alles gut fahrbar, nur die schrägen Balken waren nass und das ist dann eine sehr rutschige Angelegenheit.
Gruß
Armin


----------



## madone (10. August 2017)

Perfekt ... danke! Dann mach ich das im Herbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

